# "Drachenkoi"



## coconut (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde...


Ich habe nun schon seit einiger Zeit auf eigene Faust versucht, etwas über einen meiner Fische in Erfahrung zu bringen.

Nur bin leider gescheitert. Nicht mal bei Google konnte ich was finden, und auch die Forensuche blieb ergebnislos.

Also wende ich mich an euch, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt...

Ich habe einen Koi in meinem Teich, der mir unter dem Namen "Drachenkoi" verkauft wurde.
Er ist ein wunderschöner grau-silbriger Fisch, mit großen "Schleierflossen", und am Rücken schimmert er ein wenig "weißlich-silbrig".

Leider mag er es überhaupt nicht, wenn man Ihn fotografiern will und taucht sofort ab 

Ich werde trotzdem versuchen, mal ein Bild von ihm zu schießen.

Aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir vielleicht auch so weiterhelfen.

Liebe Grüße
Bianca


----------



## Ulumulu (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo Bianca

Ich bin zwar noch kein Experte in Sachen Koi aber es hört sich an als ob es sich um einen *Butterfly Koi *handelt (Schmetterlings Koi). Diese haben große „Schleierflossen“.
„Drachenkoi“ habe ich bisher noch nie gehört.
Ein Bild wäre bestimmt hilfreich. 

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## rainthanner (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

na, da bin ich mal auf das Foto gespannt.


----------



## Thorsten (20. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

ich aber auch  ...versuche mal ein Foto zu schießen bitte!


----------



## coconut (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

danke für eure schnellen Antworten  

also ich habe jetzt mal nach butterfly kois gegoogelt, aber nicht wirklich einen gefunden, der so aussieht wie meiner.

aber die "Ähnlichkeit" ist vorhanden.

Kann also gut möglich sein, das es einer dieser Sorte ist 

aber wieso kommt dieser denn in keiner Zuchtform-Übersicht vor???  


Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall auf die Lauer legen und versuchen meinen kleinen zu knipsen


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*



			
				coconut schrieb:
			
		

> aber wieso kommt dieser denn in keiner Zuchtform-Übersicht vor???


 

gute Frage


----------



## Dodi (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo Bianca!

Hab auch mal eben Tante Google bemüht und gesehen, dass diese Koi auch Longfin Koi heissen!

Schau mal hier - vielleicht ist ein ähnlicher dabei:

http://www.tankhollowfisheries.com/longfinkoi.html


... und hier ist sogar einer dabei, der sich "Dragon Kujaku Longfin" nennt:

http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cach...?catid=1+longfin+koi&hl=de&gl=de&ct=clnk&cd=5


----------



## rainthanner (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo, 

welche Größe erreichen eigentlich so Flügel-Koi im Durchschnitt? Weiß das jemand? 

Ich habe noch keinen über 50cm gesehen. 

Ab einer gewissen Größe sind die ja sicherlich ganz schön anzusehen.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Ulumulu (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo

Wirklich interessant diese Longfin Kois. 

Die Flossen scheinen bei denen noch länger zu sein als bei einem Butterfly Koi.
Oder sind das doch dieselben und nur zwei verschiedene Namen? 

Bei einem Internet Koihändler steht das diese Butterfly Koi auch __ Schleierschwanz Koi genannt werden. 

Bin jetzt echt auf das Foto gespannt!!!    

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Thorsten (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Moin zusammen,

also wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue...die armen "Viehcher", total überzüchtet und verunstaltet.

Möchte echt mal wissen wo das noch enden soll......

*Meine persönliche Meinung!!*


----------



## coconut (22. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

hallo leute  

vielen dank für eure schnelle hilfe 

und hier nun die versprochenen fotos!

jetzt bin ich mal gespannt was ihr dazu sagt


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo

Das sieht sehr nach einem Butterfly Koi aus da die Flossen doch nicht so extrem lang sind wie bei diesen Longfin Kois.

Gefällt mir der Koi. Ein schöner Fisch.  

Aber Irgendwie sind die Barteln so lang oder täuscht das???  

Gruß 
Daniel


----------



## coconut (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo Daniel!

Ich hätte auch gesagt, dass die Flossen nicht sooo lang sind 

Ja, er hat etwas längere Barteln als normal, aber so lang er sich nicht beschwert .gg.


Naja, dann wäre ja auch geklärt, was er genau ist  

Dann Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Hea (23. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo, ich hab auch so einen im Teich.


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo Hea 


Deiner ist auch sehr schön  


Und, wusstest du gleich, um welche Sorte es sich handelt?

Ich hatte zuerst 2 Stück.
Der andere war auch sehr schön, da er einen bläulichen Schimmer über den ganzen Körper hatte, doch unsere Nachbarskatze wurde ihm leider zum Verhängnis...


----------



## Hea (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Also mir wurde er als Butterflykoi verkauft. Obwohl ich sagen muß das er schon seeehr lange Flossen hat. Weiß nicht ob das dann noch als Butterfleykoi durchgeht.


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Naja, dann isses doch vielleicht dieser Longfin Koi ?!

Aber ich bin der Meinung, ihm ist's wahrscheinlich relativ egal, solange er gutes Wasser und gutes Futter hat .gg.  
und sich natürlich genügend bewegen kann 


Also mich wunderte es nur weil ich immer im Hinterkopf das Wort "Drachenkoi" hatte und davon eigentlich nie etwas hörte...und dann auch noch bei Google nichts zu finden...da dachte ich mit da stimmt was nicht .gg.

 

Na dann...


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Moin Bianca!

Ich habe auch so etwas im Teich!

Guckst Du hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/327

Bei den Koi-Bildern findest Du auch noch einen Butterfly-Shusui von mir. Ich finde die schön. Haben wir uns letztes Jahr zugelegt und die beiden haben den Winter erstaunlich gut überstanden. Sind mittlerweile prächtig gewachsen, wobei der sog. "Shusui" sich von blau in schwarz verfärbt hat. Muß mal wieder Fotos machen...


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

morgen dodi 


wow, also die sind auch sehr schön *neidischwerd*

ja, vor dem winter hab ich auch schon ein wenig angst...
wird ja unser erster gemeinsamer winter 
und da ich kein risiko eingehen möchte, werd ich sie wohl im haus überwintern...

wie hast du sie denn duch den winter gebracht?


----------



## Dodi (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

Hallo Bianca!

Ganz einfach: im Teich. Wir haben nix gemacht, keine Heizung, keine Abdeckung, nur einen "Sprudelstein" ein-
gesetzt, damit der Teich nicht komplett zufriert und Gase entweichen können.


----------



## coconut (24. Juli 2006)

*AW: "Drachenkoi"*

wir haben ja 1,10 tiefe, doch ich trau mich einfach nicht drüber alle im teich zu lassen 

ich weiß schon was man alles machen muss, doch wenn doch irgendwas schiefgehen sollte...


jaja - ich weiß - optimist bis zum geht nicht mehr *gg*


----------

